# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  التصويت علي أجمل غرفة نوم في مسابقة البيت بيتك

## boukybouky

[frame="14 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً و مرحباً بكم أخواني و أخواتي أعضاء المنتدي

فلنبدأ علي بركة الله المرحلة الأولي من التصويت لمسابقتنا 

البيــــت بيتـــك

التصويت علي أجمل غرفة نوم

غرفة رقم 1 



غرفة رقم 2



غرفة رقم 3



غرفة رقم 4



غرفة رقم 5



غرفة رقم 6



و لا تنسوا التصويت علي أجمل باب و أجمل غرفة ملابس

تمنياتي القلبية بالتوفيق لجميع الفرق المتسابقة

ملحوظة يجب علي كل عضو إضافة مشاركة في الموضوع كي يتم إحتساب صوته في التصويت 

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*تم التصويت*

----------


## مي مؤمن

تم التصويت

----------


## نشــــوى

تم التصويت .. بس ياريت اللى صوتوا يكتبوا مشااااااااااركة انا شوفت تصويتات من غير مشاركة  ::

----------


## زوزو عادل

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن البلد

وبعدين بقه في الموضوع ده  ::

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــاتــــــــه ...



تم التصويت 








مع خالص التمنيات القلبيه بالتوفيق للجميع 

فريق نيو كلاسيك...*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

تم التصويت >>>> انا بقالى ساعتين عمال اصوت فى كل حتة ... مافيش بقى كيلو لحمة ولا علبة سمنة ولا حتة علبة جبنة مثلثات هههههههههه


بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أنا غلطت وصوتت علي 3 بدل 2! ^_^
ياتري مين صاحب ده ومين صاحب ده

----------


## Amira

> تم التصويت .. بس ياريت اللى صوتوا يكتبوا مشااااااااااركة انا شوفت تصويتات من غير مشاركة


*أسكتي يا نشوي .. مش أنا كمان شوفت* 

*و علي رأي الي قال "يا تري مين وراهم" * 

*عموما ...تم التصويت*

----------


## loly_h

*تم التصويــــــــــت*

----------


## Masrawya

تم التصويت  :y:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

تم التصويت

----------


## بنت شهريار

تممممممممممممممممممممممم
نوشا روحى ناااااااااااااااااااامى

----------


## bedo_ic

تم الرد والتصويت
تحياتى
بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

صوّتّ .. أصرّخ كمان ؟  ::

----------


## سوما

*الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــاتــــــــه ...



تم التصويت 








مع خالص التمنيات القلبيه بالتوفيق للجميع 

فريق نيو كلاسيك...*

----------


## عزة نفس

*تم التصويت*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
تم التصويت

----------


## somaaaa

تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 70"]تم التصويت ،،،

وربنا يوفق الجميع

أطيب امنياتى ... وخالص تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## أحلى كلمة

تم التصويت

----------


## أم أحمد

تم التصويت بالتوفيق للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## taro2a1

تم التصويت يالهوووووووووووووووي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

تم التصويت

----------


## زهــــراء

كان لازم مشاركة يعني يابوكاية؟ :Girl (16):

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

تم التصويت 

ياخرااااااااااااااااابي 

والله باين عليه هضرب فى الاخر 

كل سنه وانتم طيبين يا شباب

----------


## emerald

:y: 

تم التوصيت.

----------


## ندى الايام

تم التصويت

----------


## ورد جوري

تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــم النصويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت

----------


## a_leader

تم التصويت
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## السلطان 2007

تم التصويت

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

موضوع جميل
تم التصويت والحمد لله

----------


## ليلة عشق

تم التصويت

----------


## momonoser

تم التصويت

----------


## اللورد 2005

تم التصويت

----------


## قلب مصر

تم التصويت ...
الف شكر يا بوكى على المسابقة الجميلة  :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

تم التصويت

----------


## مظلوووم

السنجه فى الرنجه  :: 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## tota_momen

تم التصويت 
بالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## heba_ic

تم التصويت........
بالتوفيق

----------


## sandrela

تم التصويت

----------


## جراح عميقة

*تـم التصويت ..
وشكرا للذوق الراقي ..*

*أماني ..*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
تم بحمدالله و توفيقه..
*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كلاكيت تالت مرة هههههههههههههههههه   :: 

*************************

دلوقتي انا وصلتني رسالة تفيد بأن هناك أعضاء لها أكثر من عضوية بتشارك في التصويت
بصراحة استغربت و قلت ليه يعني الموضوع بسيط و الهدف منه كلنا ننبسط ليه حد هيعمل كده

بس طبعا من منطلق مسؤليتي عن المسابقة و الموضوع أحب اوضح للجميع 
انه سيتم مراجعة الآي بي الخاصة بالأعضاء المصوتين في المسابقة 
و اتعشم أن لا أجد اكثر من عضو بنفس الآي بي و يكون الموضوع مجرد شك في غير محله من صاحب الرسالة 
لأن ده طبعا مخالف لقوانين المنتدي قبل ان يكون مخالف للمسابقة 

*************************

دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله،،

----------


## أنفـــــال

العزيزة بوكي ..
جميل ان تقومي بمراجعة الآي بي ..
لكن انظري للمبدأ.. الغش ..!
قال رسو لالله صلى الله عليه و سلم  " من غشنا فليس منا "
و هذا الحديث شامل .. لكل أنواع الغش.. فاحذروا !!

----------


## أبو منار

فين يا جماعة الصور مش ظاهرة عندي ليه ؟؟

----------


## أبو منار

ظهرت الصور وتم التصويت شكرا

----------


## boukybouky

مش ممكن طلعت روحي علي ما عرفت اصوت هنا  ::@: 

المنتدي ايه اللي جري له اتحسد و الا إيه  ::(: 

تم التصويت في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تقريبا خلصت مدة التصويت 

يكفينى شرف المحاولة 

ومعذرة على التأخير 

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

بارك الله فيكم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

